# Humidor help! Is water from a dehumidifier distilled water?



## lcfc37 (Aug 17, 2011)

I just bought a humidor and am having trouble finding distilled water in the UK. Could I just use the water collected from my dehumidifier?
Thanks


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

noo!

The best you can do is probably filtered water, then boil it to kill anything that might be remaining in there


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Local supermarket doesn't have distilled water?


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

The runoff in your dehumidifier starts off as distilled water, but there is no way of knowing what impurities it picks up as it runs through the coils and into the collection tray. Distilled water is actually a fairly potent solvent and "collects" impurities easily and quickly.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Tritones said:


> The runoff in your dehumidifier starts off as distilled water, but there is no way of knowing what impurities it picks up as it runs through the coils and into the collection tray. Distilled water is actually a fairly potent solvent and "collects" impurities easily and quickly.


Dang Mike!

You obviously misspent your youth watching Bill Nye the Science Guy!

If you want distilled water, there's no way around a still.


----------



## monsterBEN (Aug 10, 2011)

Mike said it all. It actually starts as pure as "distilled" water, but as soon as it hits the collection bucket, it's no longer pure. No telling what's collected in the bucket over time.


----------



## lcfc37 (Aug 17, 2011)

Tritones said:


> The runoff in your dehumidifier starts off as distilled water, but there is no way of knowing what impurities it picks up as it runs through the coils and into the collection tray. Distilled water is actually a fairly potent solvent and "collects" impurities easily and quickly.


Okay, thanks. What if I put a clean glass in place of the collection tray? Obviously it would still be going through the other crap , but it's better right? Or could I use deionised water instead? I never knew it was such a minefield smoking cigars! :noidea:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

lcfc37 said:


> Okay, thanks. What if I put a clean glass in place of the collection tray? Obviously it would still be going through the other crap , but it's better right? Or could I use deionised water instead? I never knew it was such a minefield smoking cigars! :noidea:


Boil your deionized water to kill off bacteria and mold and other swimmies and crawlies and creepies, and you'll probably be OK. Deionized water has had the minerals removed, like distilled water, but the electronic process involved does not kill or remove living organisms.

Personally, I would choose this option over the dehumidifier because the dehumidifier is designed to remove water from the air, not to maintain the water's purity once it's been removed.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Check pharmacies too. For what ever reason our pharmacies always have it. Guess it's used in medication or something...


----------



## Wharfrat (Aug 5, 2011)

Ask any friends that keep reef aquariums as well or go to an aquarium shop that sells coral. They would probably just give you a gallon from thier ro/di units. Any pharmacy should carry it as well. If you are not 100% sure of the water source then don't use it. Is it worth the risk of ruining your cigars over a couple dollars worth of water??


----------



## yochino (Aug 22, 2011)

not to hijack the thread but thought it might be relevant due to the progression of the responses.

I bought a 1 gallon jug of distilled water but the size humidor i have requires very little water.

It's been in my closet for a month now and was wondering how long distilled water is good for? Eventually, with all the opening and closing of the cap, dust etc will make its way in there.


----------



## Wharfrat (Aug 5, 2011)

As long as you arent leaving the cap off for too long it should stay good for a very long time and if you start thinking it may be contaminated. Drink it, flush it, brush your teeth, top off your car batttery, pour into aquarium, water the dog and/or cat, make coffee and then buy another jug.


----------

